# Weatherduino construção e materiais



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2015 às 19:59)

Boa Noite 

Precisava da vossa ajuda para ajudar um amigo meu, pois ele pretende reaproveitar a sua estação e para isso precisa de construir e programar o weatherduino.

Queria saber os preços dos materiais, quais os materiais que é preciso e um comprador fiável para comprar?

A Programação vocês estão dispostos a ajudar pelo fórum?

Obrigado

Miguel96


----------



## Werk_AG (19 Out 2015 às 23:20)

Boa noite, Miguel96

É com prazer que vejo crescer entre nós algum interesse pelo sistema WeatherDuino Pro2.
Possivelmente, os mais de 100 sistemas já instalados um pouco por todo o mundo, comecem a falar por si.
No entanto, e falando como desenvolvedor do sistema, o sistema WeatherDuino Pro2 esta longe de ser um sistema plug and play, e se a sua montagem requer alguns conhecimentos básicos de electrónica e do ambiente Arduino, a sua utilização requer tambem a compreensão do seu processo de funcionamento, estas razões levam-me a recomendar a sua construção e utilização, apenas a quem avaliando todo o sistema, conclua que o compreendeu o suficiente para embarcar na sua construção. Só mesmo um estudo sobre o sistema, pode dar estas respostas a cada um.
As respostas que de seguida tentarei dar às questões que colocou, penso que ilustram bem o que acabei de dizer.

Preço dos materias:
As hipoteses de construção são tantas, que o preço final dos materiais depende de um conjunto grande de opções individuais. Por exemplo, que caixa escolher para albergar o transmisor externo? Alimentá-lo com energia do sector, ou sistema solar (isto pode condicionar o tamanho a caixa)? Que sensores de temperatura / humidade utilizar? Um baratinho DHT22 (nada recomendado) ou um sensirion SHT15 (superior ao utilizado nas estações Davis) ou o mais comum SHT11?

Acesso aos materias:
Em termos de materais de electronica, o sistema foi concebido por forma a utilizar componentes ou modulos facilmente adquiríveis no eBay, maioritáriamente provenientes de vendedores Chineses. Não creio que um único vendedor disponha de todo o material, pelo que deverão ser utilizados vários vendores, senso sendo assim fácil recomendar o vendedor A ou B.

Programação do sistema:
O WeatherDuino Pro2 não requer qualquer conhecimento de programação, para além do conhecimento básico do ambiente Arduino, necessário para poder programar os Arduinos usados no sistema. Algum conhecimento da linguagem C++ usada no IDE Arduino, é de grande utilidade para um mais completo entendimento do sistema e poder explorar ao máximo as possibilidades do sistema WeatherDuino Pro2.

Suporte e Ajuda:
O WeatherDuino Pro2, dispõe de um forum de suporte, onde, para além de toda a informação necessária à construção do mesmo, é possivel obter ajuda sobre qualquer questão concreta, que advenha quer durante a construção quer na fase de instalação.
Hà uma coisa que não temos e não queremos ter: Instruções passo a passo! E isto, porque acredito piamente que isso não seria o processo correcto.

Espero que estas minhas palavras, não sejam vistas como um desincentivo, mas antes, e principalmente como uma exposição de factos.
Apesar de tudo o que disse, e poderia inumerar alguns casos, de pessoas que praticamente nunca tinham feito qualquer montagem electrónica e hoje tem um sistema WeatherDuino Pro2 totalmente funcional e com páginas activas na net. Um deles é precisamente em Portugal, e para mim é um sistema quase de referência, dada a qualidade da construção efectuada.

Cumprimentos
Werk_AG


----------



## Nuno Gomes (27 Mar 2016 às 18:49)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Precisava da vossa ajuda para ajudar um amigo meu, pois ele pretende reaproveitar a sua estação e para isso precisa de construir e programar o weatherduino.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nuno Gomes (27 Mar 2016 às 18:51)

Ola,

Sempre que preciso de assistência tecnica contacto o Paulo da inovassemb. Foi ele que fabricou a minha estação e não podia estar mais contente.

Cumps


----------

